# Mantic Werewolves.



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I just found these guys, and for once I think Mantic have out done FW. These guys look great, much better than the FW skin wolves. I will definitely be picking some up to use as TWs.

Mantic Werewolves


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

They look pretty cool


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I like my wolves with more hair. They managed to grow penis covering pelt... Why not a bit on the chest and shoulders so the cock hair doesnt scream <CENSORED>


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

They've got more pubic hair than me! That's impossible!

Jokes aside, personally I think the heads are far too small for the bodys, they remind me of Rat Orges from the IOB, not a huge fan but it's always nice to have options out there. I do like the painting of them though.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

They certainly look better than the very first greens. I'll have some arriving with my K.o.W shipment at the end of the month. I'll be painting mine all grey though, like fur all over.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

They are not as good as FW and look really scrawny, but they are much cheaper. Would like to see a size comparison between both.

It would be really easy to sculpt on addition fur and what not on to these


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

ugh...they look like....

http://muscletime.com/gallery-16293

something between lou ferrigno and a fur-obsessed pornostar

nope.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

You know what would have made them look less like ogres? Not painting the damn things flesh color. Mind you it would be a pain in the ass to use brush skill to overcome the overly human appearance of the models. (Funny side note: They remind me of a kit bash I did way back in the day for a generic CSM:Greater daemon using a giant and a large wolf model I had laying around.)


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Personally think they look gash. :-(


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

I dont like these at all, head is ugly, upper arm is too big, not enough hair. I really love the skin wolves from FW but they are too damn expensive. I've exchanged allot of my models to get more werewolves but dont know what I will do with them.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

I don't know, I like them, then I don't like them, then I do. It just seems odd. They just remind me of scrawny less cool rat ogres.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Those are quite possible the worst sculpts they have put out to date. Why not cover most of the body in fur, like every-fucking-body else? Nope, that would make too much sense. Lets go with a spiked cock rug. Yup... brilliant. Besides that, the damn rams are bigger than the heads, and almost everything seems to be out of proportion. Horrible job.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

they look shite


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

Good yes, but better than the FW skin wolf? No IMO.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> they look shite


GW retailer says they look shite? I'm shocked!

Just because they look different from GW conception does not make them shite - makes them different. Variety is a good thing.

Now the Orc Fight Wagon they produced on the other hand - that IS shite!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

slaaneshy said:


> Just because they look different from GW conception does not make them shite - makes them different. Variety is a good thing.


No, they look shite. :laugh:


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

:goodpost:

If someone buys me a set (Of Mantics) I'll do a side by side comparison of these and FW skin wolves.  I think we'll all see FW look better. Seriously the detail on the FW models are phenomenal. The only downside is there are only 4 unique poses for them 

Does anyone know the base size the mantics are on? If its a 40mm they are tiny beyond tiny, if its 50mm they could work. They may be ok as a basis for conversions or add-on sculpting.


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

Barnster said:


> :goodpost:
> 
> If someone buys me a set (Of Mantics) I'll do a side by side comparison of these and FW skin wolves.  I think we'll all see FW look better. Seriously the detail on the FW models are phenomenal. The only downside is there are only 4 unique poses for them
> 
> Does anyone know the base size the mantics are on? If its a 40mm they are tiny beyond tiny, if its 50mm they could work. They may be ok as a basis for conversions or add-on sculpting.


Of course, you just about get all 3 of the mantic ones for the cost of 1 forgeworld one (£32 for 3 vs £12.49 for 3), but don't let that have any bearing at all. And the bases are 40mm, as you'd probably expect.

I would have preferred a bit more hair on them, and usually prefer werewolves to look a bit skinnier and ganglier rather than like Arnie in the 80s... but I don't think they look awful, just not the design I would have gone for personally.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

slaaneshy said:


> GW retailer says they look shite? I'm shocked!
> 
> Just because they look different from GW conception does not make them shite - makes them different. Variety is a good thing.
> 
> Now the Orc Fight Wagon they produced on the other hand - that IS shite!


Sorry i will rephrase my opinion , compared to everything that wears the label Werewolf,be it a mini,artwork,movie prop, cartoon etc etc these look shite. Mantic has a serious issue with having an amazing concept artist and poor sculptors.


----------



## stephen.w.langdon (Jan 1, 2012)

When I saw Werewolves in the thread name I got excited but then I saw them and though WTF I just don't like them at all

As others have already said the heads look more like Rats than wolves, the lack of fur is very disappointing as well, I think I would rather spend the exta on the Forge World models to be honest


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> Mantic has a serious issue with having an amazing concept artist and poor sculptors.


This is something that has become a lot more pronounced in the last 12 months. I think Mantic may have rushed themselves in the last year. If they hadn't released dreadball and focused on kings of war, we would have had a lot more impressive sculpts. 

Mantic also need to hire someone to oversee their quality control/consistency. Their nuns from the KS for example: 










Are, in my opinion of course, god awful! They suffer from strange arms and faces.

In a similar manner, the men at arms, who looks awesome at the concept stage:










Didn't translate into very good sculpts:










In fact, what we ended up with are 5 man sprues with zero variety outside of choosing a spear or sword (even use the same arms) so really, they could have made them in resin plastic not hard plastic and achieved the same variety. 


However, there are some sculpts to come from this, that again, in my opinion are awesome. 

The paladins:



















Look very cool, and my whole army will be made of them. 

And this guy in particular is spectacular: 










I'm pretty sure the last one is sculpted by the same guy (remy tremblay) who did the wolves and the paladins. Remy happens to be one of my favourite sculptors.

I know it get says a lot, but the photography and paint jobs don't help either. I'm, on the whole, really really not a fan of the paint jobs that Golem studio do for mantic. I know that Golem have the skills because I've seen their other work, but their mantic stuff is almost always disappointing. I appreciate that they are painting to the level they've been paid to paint to, but if I were them I'd want to better represent the talents of my team than that. 

Anyway, I digress. I don't mind the wolves too much, and am sure they will look much better in the flesh, and much better again painted in a different colour. 

I'll be receiving the kings of war shipment later this month and might do an in depth review of it all, so people can get a proper look at all these kits.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> And this guy in particular is spectacular:


That guy is awesome. When is he due out?


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> That guy is awesome. When is he due out?


As far as I know, he will be part of the 3rd KS shipment (the heroes and majority of the basileans (the angel/paladin dudes) will be shipped in august. I imagine general release will be not too much longer. 

From the KS:



> Because of the massive demand for these sets, we have had to shift the Basilean units – with the exception of the Elohi Angels - to a third shipment in early August in order for us to produce enough of them. This same package will contain the Elf Stormwind Cavalry and Twilight Kin Dark Riders cavalry *and Hero figures*. We're sorry for the wait, we simply couldn't run the tools fast enough to get the number we need and didn't want to delay the whole package.


----------

